# DIRECTV2PC and Macintosh Support



## Joe D (Mar 17, 2007)

If this is posted somewhere, I apologize because I couldn't find it.

Anyone have any information about when there will be Macintosh support?


----------



## cmac (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been searching for the same info. DirecTv does not even address Mac compatabbility. I've not found this addressed anywhere.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This has come up a few times. IIRC, it seems it isn't going to happen any time soon. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think if you use Parallels, Boot Camp, vmware, or one of that sort of solution you can run DIRECTV2PC with some success. It probably depends on how fast your Mac is.


----------



## moop (May 17, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think if you use Parallels, Boot Camp, vmware, or one of that sort of solution you can run DIRECTV2PC with some success. It probably depends on how fast your Mac is.


I can say with almost complete certainty that it will refuse to run under Parallels or VMWare due to the DTCP requirement.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

moop said:


> I can say with almost complete certainty that it will refuse to run under Parallels or VMWare due to the DTCP requirement.


Which is patently silly, since OS X itself is as secure or moreso than most Windows installations, and any Mac hardware made in the last few years is HDCP-compliant.

I just don't get why Directv doesn't port it over. :nono:


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

I got my 21" iMac to run DTV2PC using Boot Camp 3.1, XP Pro w/SP3, and OS X 10.6.3

PQ is great and all the controls work as well, so I'm real pleased.


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

moop said:


> I can say with almost complete certainty that it will refuse to run under Parallels or VMWare due to the DTCP requirement.


I can say with complete certainty that that it refuses to run under VMware Fusion due to the DTCP requirement. It WILL run successfully if you are using Boot Camp and boot to the Windows partition (running a Fusion session that uses your Boot Camp Windows partition will still fail).


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Same problem running Windows within Virtualbox... the virtual display adapter is not HDCP compliant.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

boulder_gp said:


> I can say with complete certainty that that it refuses to run under VMware Fusion due to the DTCP requirement. It WILL run successfully if you are using Boot Camp and boot to the Windows partition (running a Fusion session that uses your Boot Camp Windows partition will still fail).


I can believe it. I have a Mac with Boot Camp, a native Windows partition and VMWare Fusion to use on the Boot Camp partition. For light duty stuff, the virtual machine is fine while using Mac OS, but for heavy duty, CPU and graphics-intensive stuff you pretty much need to boot natively into Windows. Wouldn't even know you're using a Mac in that case except for the Apple logo on the box.


----------

